# How much does a Graco 390 re-sell for?



## spraycat (Apr 21, 2010)

How much does a Graco 390 re-sell for? Title says it all...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

spraycat said:


> How much does a Graco 390 re-sell for? Title says it all...


How much does a two year old car sell for? There are a few factors in it I believe.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Got a reciept?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

How much is a bag of groceries??


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just bought a reconditioned lowboy 695 with brand new hose gun & 417 tip from the guys who do all the pump repairs around here for $425.I thought that was a good deal. They sell rigs that guys never come back to pick up & the have a nice gas powered titan for $950 I got my eye on!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Just bought a reconditioned lowboy 695 with brand new hose gun & 417 tip from the guys who do all the pump repairs around here for $425.I thought that was a good deal. They sell rigs that guys never come back to pick up & the have a nice gas powered titan for $950 I got my eye on!!


Sweet deal.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

But really: how much is a bag of groceries? I for one would like to know.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> But really: how much is a bag of groceries? I for one would like to know.


My wife is obsessed with coupons so if you shop right they can be cheap. She came home tonight with a couple bags that cost her 1.89


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

spraycat said:


> How much does a Graco 390 re-sell for? Title says it all...


about $50.00 ..... where do you live?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

WiseGuys Painting said:


> about $50.00 ..... where do you live?


:lol:


----------

